# Greatest Distance Caster in the World



## Its a Trout! ! (Jul 21, 2007)

Is Troy S. If you need any proof just ask him.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

...huh?...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Its a Trout! ! said:


> Is Troy S. If you need any proof just ask him.


Uhhh...WHAT?! :spam:


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Who the he!! is Troy S AND what gives you the idea he can throw farther than me??????


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

he said hector of troy, 
the trojan war...
i dint know he have a rod; a spear, he does!


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Troyopcorn: who?????


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

barty b's new name must be Troy 


With the new and improved..


Hop Skip Jump Pendulum...

aka


HSJ Pend. cast   



BARRTYYYYYYY BBBBBBB


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> barty b's new name must be Troy
> 
> 
> With the new and improved..
> ...






BWAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Film ONE bad cast and your doomed for life  Jeez..

In case you hadn't seen it
http://youtube.com/watch?v=qDEwsxupuh8

GOD that was retarded


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

barty b said:


> Film ONE bad cast and your doomed for life  Jeez..
> 
> In case you hadn't seen it
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=qDEwsxupuh8
> ...


ur never living that one down.


looked like RR was firing a 44 at ur feet the whole cast makin u jump hehehehehe



just jokin with ya barty!


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

Barty,

Have you been taken ballet lessons    

Sorry buddy...but that was some pirouette you done there    

Regards:fishing: 
Tom.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

he misposted, in the first post it was intended to say chris storrs


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*i think..*

I think he lost a bet to Troy while drinking and posting that was the payment.:beer: :beer: :beer: (whoever troy is)


----------



## Tippet (Jul 3, 2007)

it'll be ten years before I have the balls to post a vid here of me casting! You guys can be ruthless! lol


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

wow, i din't know you can dance!!!
i bet you'll give jessica alba a run for her money!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Tippet said:


> it'll be ten years before I have the balls to post a vid here of me casting! You guys can be ruthless! lol


Nah,Those guys pretty much know me and are just bustin my ballz, You will get some great feedback here from some great casters if you really want it...Hell I still LMAO at that video of me!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

barty b said:


> ..Hell I still LMAO at that video of me!


glad im not the only one            :beer: 

all in fun bartina.


Jesse


----------



## Tippet (Jul 3, 2007)

barty b said:


> Nah,Those guys pretty much know me and are just bustin my ballz, You will get some great feedback here from some great casters if you really want it...Hell I still LMAO at that video of me!



Thanks Bart- yes I do want feedback- but I'm "not ready for prime-time"-

I've just set up my outfit for casting , shock leader and all. Only, it's scaled down for my area. Even at only 3 oz, I'm tossing more weight than most out here. An oz is overkill to the majority of folks around here.

So I spooled my blue yonder in 15-lb pink ande, added 15' of 30-lb cajun line for a shock leader, then the 3' 8-lb flor leader below a 3-oz egg. (C-rigs work great around here.) I'm using a 10' Lamiglas.

Now if I could just grab some time to hit the beach, see how well that set-up works...


----------

